# Any swatches of new UD eyeshadows?



## tricky (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have swatches of the new eyeshadows- Flash, Flip Side, Jones, Sellout, Stray Dog (an old one they broght back), and Toasted? TY!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 5, 2007)

I'm planning on purchasing Flash and Flipside tomorrow. I can probably post swatches of them.

Jones and Flipside can be seen in the UD Summer look.
http://urbandecay.com/look.cfm?id=64

There are also looks featuring Stray Dog and Toasted.

HTH for now!


----------



## raquel13 (May 5, 2007)

Here you go...

Flash






Flipside





Jones





Toasted





Stray Dog





Sellout


----------



## tricky (May 5, 2007)

ohhh thank you so much! they look gorgeous!


----------



## nightlightkid (May 5, 2007)

You're so cool.


----------



## choseck (May 5, 2007)

I really don't need any more shadows, but a few of those are really catching my eye!


----------



## Janice (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raquei13* 

 
_Here you go..._

 





 Thank you! Those are awesome swatches, they make me want to go out and get a couple.


----------



## Brynnita (May 6, 2007)

Flash looks like Stars N Rockets to me, and does Toasted look like Twinks?


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 6, 2007)

Awesome! I did not know UD was coming out with any more new shadows so soon! I have to check these out! The orange one looks awesome.
The last new UD shadows I got were the Deluxe Shadows in Shag,Underground,Scratch, and Ransom. I thought I was caught up.
Lol.


----------



## Ralen81 (May 7, 2007)

Man, I should have bought toasted and stray dog!  But at least I did get flash and flipside.

Seems like a very quiet release.  I don't think I've even had an email about them.


----------



## xSazx (May 8, 2007)

oooh, I really like Jones, Toasted & Stray Dog!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 12, 2007)

OMG those are GORGEOUS! Damn. More I gotta get!


----------



## astronaut (May 12, 2007)

I noticed at the store that flipside looks like shimmermoss and sellout looks like phloof so if you have those shadows and don't want something similar, then yeah...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 12, 2007)

The new colors are amazing!  I had to excercise some control in Sephora today and only got Flipside and Toasted. 

Initially I thought Flipside was a bit like Shimmermoss too, but it is brighter, with almost none of the gold that Shimmermoss has, and a metalic, finnish. 

I would say that Stray Dog is closer to Mulch or Sable than Twinks.  And Flash is gorgeous, it's like a brigher, more beautiful Parfait Amour on me.  
I think I'm going to have to get them all!


----------



## jenn2 (May 16, 2007)

Those shadows are gorgeous, I want them! Now I need to plan a trip to the States.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 24, 2007)

I just saw these at Ulta,.. OMG,.. Jones, Flash, and Flipside are awesone,.. gonna go home tonight and check out my MAc pallettes to make sure I dont have similar ones already,.. but Jones,.. I must have.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 26, 2007)

i bought flash and flip side .. looove the shade .
im planning on getting jones too..

i


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, these shades look great. Especially liking flipside...


----------

